# The new me...



## simX (May 6, 2002)

So... notice anything different?  

A bonus point goes to the one who notices first, and an extra bonus point goes to the person who can identify where it came from (no, you can't play Twyg, sorry  ).

And no this doesn't mean that anyone can take the old one.  I still have the picture and can put it back anytime.

P.S.  Twyg, yours was OK, but like you said, it was weak.  So I did a little Photoshopping on my own (Photoshop Trial + Control-Command-Shift-4 = awesome), and did a little better, I think.


----------



## wdw_ (May 6, 2002)

It's your avatar and I'm gonna guess it's a lego peice.


----------



## edX (May 6, 2002)

well, your new avatar is not the red cross logo but it is close 

looks like the direction button on a video game controller.


----------



## rinse (May 7, 2002)

Isn't it something to do with the new Jaguar update? Rendezvous?

I still liked your old avatar.


----------



## simX (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, it's the logo from Rendezvous.  I just really liked it for some reason.

If someone feels up to making an animated GIF of this logo rotating, feel free to do it.   But it must look good (the GIF format really sucks since it can only handle 256 colors, but the JPEG format also sucks because it doesn't handle transparencies, and unfortunately those are the only 2 formats allowed for avatars  ).


----------



## rinse (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Yeah, it's the logo from Rendezvous.  I just really liked it for some reason.
> 
> If someone feels up to making an animated GIF of this logo rotating, feel free to do it.   But it must look good (the GIF format really sucks since it can only handle 256 colors, but the JPEG format also sucks because it doesn't handle transparencies, and unfortunately those are the only 2 formats allowed for avatars  ). *



redraw it in illustrator or flash and animate it in Flash, export the frames as an animated gif.

or...

open it in photoshop and convert it to rgb... then animate it and then saved it back to gif format.


----------



## wdw_ (May 7, 2002)

Here's an animated version.


----------



## simX (May 7, 2002)

wdw:  It needs to be a little better.  First notice that every few frames the animation moves down and to the right a bit, and also that the center of the logo resets to its original position and doesn't do a full circle.  These details are very, very important.


----------



## dlookus (May 7, 2002)

Change it back. The old one was perfect.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 7, 2002)

lol simx I liked your old avatar 
now I need to go update my web page


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 7, 2002)

I think your new avatar is cool simX.  I just wish I knew what Rendezvous was   But I am sure I will find out in a few days anyway. Or I could simply go to apple's website and find out. But I am lazy.


----------



## phatsharpie (May 7, 2002)

I liked Simx's older avatar too! It was very cool.


----------



## simX (May 7, 2002)

I liked it too, but I was kinda getting bored of it.  I might switch back, though, I dunno.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 7, 2002)

change it back! i feel empty and naked with out it


----------



## googolplex (May 7, 2002)

simX: Your old one was perfect! It was you! I like your new one, but I think you get to a point where you avatar becomes your face to others and changing it is like changing your identity....

Anyways do what you wish, that rendezvous symbol is very cool . Anyways I shouldn't be talking because I changed my avatar recently as well. But, I only had around 400 posts then so I wasn't as well known....


----------



## ksv (May 7, 2002)

I think it looks like a Stuka II "twin-wing" prototype from '45


----------



## TommyWillB (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *...GIF... JPEG...unfortunately those are the only 2 formats allowed for avatars  ). *


Really, no PNG avatars?

Didn't someone here have a Flash (.swf) avatar?... Or was that just a very slick animated Gif?


----------



## TommyWillB (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *I think your new avatar is cool simX.  I just wish I knew what Rendezvous was   But I am sure I will find out in a few days anyway. Or I could simply go to apple's website and find out. But I am lazy. *


I didn't know either so I went an looked. Here is what I found:





> *Rendezvous*
> Rendezvous makes the automatic discovery of available computer services possible on standard Internet Protocol networks. Based on ZeroConf and the IP standard DNS service, Rendezvous lets you connect to such networks without having to fiddle with settings. You can connect your computers and peripherals together however you like  wirelessly over AirPort and by physical connections such as FireWire or Ethernet. Additionally, Rendezvous provides a service-centric view of the network, so you can quickly tell whats available.


----------



## ksuther (May 8, 2002)

No Windows = Superior


----------



## bighairydog (May 8, 2002)

I agree with everyone else - the avatar is the visual shortcut to personality. In a month or two I'd probably get used to it, but with the old avatar, it was like a wax seal on communications - we knew who it came from. Now with this rendez-vous thang, I find myself (silly I know) not trusting the words written next to it as much.

Like I said, in a while that'll change, but it's the BB equivilant of having a brain transplant into a new body. We know that the words come from the same mind, but try telling that to my subconcious.

Plus you had one of the better avatars.

Change = bad

Bernie     )


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 8, 2002)

You -should- be able to name a small animated .swf as .gif and IE just kinda goes with the flow...


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 8, 2002)

I'm trying to work up a quick vector formatted one so I can try some animation... but I can't figure out the middle... wth is that?

It looks like a double quote... or a telephone... or something...

On Apple's site it looks like a bunch of little aqua balls...

I hate those little aqua balls... so difficult to render with vector based tools without looking like crap...


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 9, 2002)

How's this?

Thanks for the exercise


----------



## simX (May 9, 2002)

.dev.lqd:  I must say yours looks a whole lot better than mine, especially with the little animation.   Now just make it transparent and you'll be set.  You can take it if you want, because mine totally sucks and I've changed back to the old one again.


----------



## googolplex (May 9, 2002)

Whoa, simX is back!


----------



## phatsharpie (May 9, 2002)

Looks good simX! Welcome back!


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 9, 2002)

I just latched onto it for a quick exercise... I don't even like it


----------



## Hypernate (May 11, 2002)

Hey Sim, how did you get the space between the Finder button and the next icon in the dock? Is it just an App with a transparent icon?


----------



## ksuther (May 11, 2002)

Yes, that's how he did it. He put a blank icon there.


----------



## simX (May 11, 2002)

If you look closely at my avatar, there's one little pixel in the middle of the blue that looks a little lighter.  That's the icon that I put next to the Finder.   I could Photoshop it out, but I'm lazy and no one ever notices.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *I could Photoshop it out, but I'm lazy and no one ever notices. *



that thing's been annoying me for MONTHS!


----------

